# paint pots?  who wants more colors?



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 3, 2009)

i just have a question ladies....who's ready for more paint pot colors? all the collections that have come out recently and nothing new...what about a hot pink or something? agree? disagree?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*







 more paintpots please!!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I could def go for some new ones!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I missed out on most of the paintpots so i would definiatly be ready for some new ones!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I absolutely agree! I just picked up 3 pp at my CCO (cashflow, nice vice and perky) yesterday and was thinking how they are due to bring some more out any day now! I want them all!


----------



## Marjolaine (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I recently found Fafi paint pots in my favourite MAC store! There were plenty of Girlfriendly, Nice Vice and Rollickin' but unfortunately there were no Cashflow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loooove digging drawers in MAC stores, there are many hidden treasures inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

they DEFINITELY need to introduce some more paint pot colours. I would just about die if they came out with a purple one!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I would loooooove more paintpot colors!  I've been trying some of the Benefit creaseless shadows (which I use as paintpots) and they work great!  Also, there's a nice color variety.


----------



## Asphyxia (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Yes! They need to make Layin Low part of the permanent line too or at least something like it. They need more pinks too.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I agree! More paint pots please MAC. I really thought that they would bring some out with the Hello Kitty collection since there were so many with Fafi but alas... nothing! I was just noticing that my Rollickin had a huge dip in it the other day so it would be nice to see that one return. I've been dreaming of a Hot Pink one forever too as well as a bright green, and a silvery/platinum one. I hope that there will be some new ones sometime this year.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

put me down for a hot pink one too!! it's so sad that they've not done it yet. and as other have said, hello kitty would have been the perfect collection for a hot pink one.

i would also love a silvery one and also a darker purpley one (like grape pigment but in paint pot form) that would be wicked!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

hell yea!!!!!! I thought they would come out with at least one with HK in Feb.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I vote yes on more paint pots. If I could ask for 3 I would want a true silver, a true gold, and a purple. Hot pink sounds good too but I use fresco rose for pink and it works pretty well.


----------



## trendoid (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I *need* a purple one. Like Royal Hue shadestick.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I want a pure white. I will not be happy untill I have one.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Good Lord I have been singing this for ages! haha
We NEED more paintpots. None of this MSF mumbo jumbo, seen too many of them the past year or two. Ugh


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Mmmm. I'd love some more too - really bright colours; Hot Pinks, Firey Reds, Lush Greens, Bright Blues, and a true silver - oh yeah.

EDIT: and purple!!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I have been wishing for a Pure White one as well!   I really hope they make one oneday..  in the meantime, I bought a Pure White Chromaline and have been using that as I would a paint pot.........

I think some nice vibrant clean matte colors would be nice...   A clean baby pink would be wicked.. something the color of Out to Shock Lipstick..   and a clean lavendar would be nice too..  Like the color of Li'Lily eyeshadow...  and yes, a dark purple that is hte same color as grape pigment would be great too...  I think paint pots are one of my favourite MAC items......


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

i just recently started to collect paint pots - specifically the LE ones and i'd love for some new colors to come out. purple, white, hot pink - those all sound great!!! also maybe like a real lime green. something much more shocking than the one from the mcqueen collection.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

We are way overdue for new paint pots.  Bring them on!


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I love paint pots
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they are my favorite eye shadow primer.and they last forever.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I absolutely agree! I just picked up 3 pp at my CCO (cashflow, nice vice and perky) yesterday and was thinking how they are due to bring some more out any day now! I want them all!_

 
Which CCO? I call and harass mine ALL the time looking for Nice Vice and they never have it, I want it soooooooo bad!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I looooove paint pots. They last on me without creasing all day long and they're my favourite primers...they also add more colours to boring eyeshadows colours.

I would love to see some new paint pots. I would like for Cashflow to come back (I'm running out of mine). I also like to see silver, white, deep blue, hot pink, red and a pure purple paint pots! That would be awesome!

I will keep dreaming :/


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I want more paint pots!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I want a pure white. I will not be happy untill I have one._

 
The white Chromaline is essentially a pure white Paint Pot.


----------



## jaclynashley (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I want grey just like On The Prowl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a good idea,MAC should make every color on the rainbow (as well as pink and grey) into a paint pot.
They could name the collection "Somewhere Over The Paint Pot"!


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I have been wishing for a Pure White one as well!   I really hope they make one oneday..  in the meantime, I bought a Pure White Chromaline and have been using that as I would a paint pot........._

 

u girls are so lucky that have pro cards...until my friend gets her cosmetology license and starts her official freelancing...i will never know the awesomeness of mac chromaline lol...maybe they will release a white paintpot! until then...white kohl liner base?


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I have oily lids.....

I've been using UDPP which works great for my lids!  I noticed that some ladies use paint pots as primers too......do they work well for people with oily lids?  I hate creasing!  It drives my nuts!


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_arp4ever* 

 
_u girls are so lucky that have pro cards...until my friend gets her cosmetology license and starts her official freelancing...i will never know the awesomeness of mac chromaline lol...maybe they will release a white paintpot! until then...white kohl liner base?_

 
Tons of people use pro products without pro cards! Just call and make an order.


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_Tons of people use pro products without pro cards! Just call and make an order._

 
thanks white chromaline is mine lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Couldnt agree more!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Team Paintpot!!
I dream about a perm gold and light lavendar PP. Nice Vice can be overpowering if I want a soft purple look. I just love PP`s but I wish MAC would expand their line... and bring back Greenstroke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should also revamp a better teal. Delft... I have it. Never use it.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Couldnt agree more!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Team Paintpot!!
I dream about a perm gold and light lavendar PP. Nice Vice can be overpowering if I want a soft purple look. I just love PP`s but I wish MAC would expand their line... and bring back Greenstroke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should also revamp a better teal. Delft... I have it. Never use it._

 
My MAC store still has greenstroke. I have it also but have only used it once.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

I really should sell mine because I just don't reach for them often enough, rarely at best.  But they are sooo pretty, and I just can't part with them. (Spoken like a true addict.)


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

And bring back stray gray! Make it perm, also a silver would be lush, like a metallicy kinda one simmilar to delft.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Do you guys usually use fingers or brushes to apply these?  

I'm kinda new with these and love them but dont' know the best way to use them.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

i'm gonna have to just chime in and say that the white chromaline is THE SHIT. i love it and i def need some more colors. i want the black and blue and purple.


----------



## Lotte (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_Do you guys usually use fingers or brushes to apply these?  

I'm kinda new with these and love them but dont' know the best way to use them._

 
I always use my 252 brush and I love it !

I am all for more colors ! 
- a green one,same color as Lucky Jade shadestick
- a light silvery blue one
- a grey-brown one, a bit like Smoke&Diamonds ?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

Estee Lauder has shadow cremes in a few shades.. I saw them as I was passing through the Bay.  yall should check them out.  
Makeup - Eyes - Eyeshadows - Double Wear Stay-in-Place ShadowCreme — Estée Lauder Official Site


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been ready for more colors...they need bright colors..i know there is the chromalines...but i want a bright pink...they just need to do it already


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not picky. I'll take whatever paint pots Mac will give us. As long as they are creamy unlike the mcqueen ones:[


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: paint pots?*

A thousand times yes for more paint pots! I hope MAC doesn't think I forgot about that paint pot they were supposed to release with the Ungaro collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Give up the goods already! I would also love to see a lavender paint pot, or a gunmetal one!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_Do you guys usually use fingers or brushes to apply these?  

I'm kinda new with these and love them but dont' know the best way to use them._

 
I apply paint pots to my lid with the 249, then I use my fingers to help warm and spread the color to make sure it's nice and even. I don't like sticking my fingers into the pot itself.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_I've been ready for more colors...they need bright colors..i know there is the chromalines...but i want a bright pink...they just need to do it already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you can, pick up the Red and the White Chromaline. Blended together they make the perfect shades of pink!! They blend really nicely together!


----------



## l1onqueen (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_I'm not picky. I'll take whatever paint pots Mac will give us. As long as they are creamy unlike the mcqueen ones:[_

 
I'm glad you mentioned that! ALL of my McQueen PP's are so dry and don' blend out at all.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 18, 2009)

I want a duochrome one.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 18, 2009)

I would love to see Strey Grey back too!

I would also like a p/p version of Royal Hue or MUFE 92.  A hot pink one would be nice too.


----------



## thisisuzy (Apr 19, 2009)

I so want them to make a violet paint pot!  Like a cross between royal hue shadestick and non-conformist fluidline.  Midtone violet with shimmer.  Ahhh, dreams...


----------



## anita22 (Apr 19, 2009)

I also recommend looking at the Estee Lauder cream eyeshadows if anyone is hankering after Paint Pots. They have a beautiful pale violet one that has my name on it. I also love the Bobbi Brown Longwear Creme Shadows, they're not super bright or anything, but they have a beautiful finish and lots of lovely neutral shades.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 19, 2009)

I was wondering if the MUFE Flash Color pots were comparable to the MAC PPs?


----------



## moopoint (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree! Something more daring!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

hot pink, lilac and a silvery grey would be good!


----------



## seabird (Apr 19, 2009)

a super pigmented paint pot in the colour of iris eyes fluidline. MMM.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

They should repromote all the LE Paint Pots as well as Essential Beige!!!

They could call it Paint Up! or something.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 22, 2009)

I own 4 of the Estee Lauder Double Wear Cream shadows, they are paint pots repackaged under the EL line. 

I have the silver leaf one (LE), the lilac one, the golden apricot (rubinesque but more pigmented, strangely) also LE, the sea mist one (LE) that looks like delft on the website but is actually more like rollickin or otherworldly.

These are actually quite creamy, and are nicely pigmented, wear the same as paintpots (although I'm anal and wear UDPP under p/p and then shadow lol). If you're really wanting a colourful paint pot i recommend checking these out and swatching them for yourself. They're the same price as paint pots too.


----------

